# Laying a fridge on it's side



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

I've done some searching, but didn't find a thread on this topic.

Is it okay to lay a side by side refrigerator on it's side for 20 minutes while moving? After doing a quick search online, it seems like some say it's okay, and some say it'll damage the fridge.

What do you folks think?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It is OK, some say it is not
I've moved severakl fridges on their sides
Mfg then recommends leaving the fridge sitting upright for "x" hours
I usually leave it sitting upright for 24 hours before plugging it in
Try to keep the top of the fridger higher then the bottom

http://www.applianceaid.com/faq-side.html


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks!! I acquired a used fridge this weekend and had to move it with it on it's side. It was only on it's side for about 20 minutes. I plugged it in a couple hours after placing it upright. 

Would I know right away if it was damaged in the move or not? How would I know if it was damaged? Will the oil still drain from the lines if it is running?


----------

